# took the civil service now what...



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey guys I took the civil service in April...got a 94. I'm number 8 on my town list that I just found out. My question is if I'm not called after 2 years I have to retake this test again? And if so what if I got a worse score? How does this whole system work? Will I remain on the list even if I have to take the test again or does the whole process reset itself?


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

Wow your really new. What town are you from? 8 is really good. I would read your local newspaper and see if they are hiring. But if your town hires 3 or more chances are good you will get a civil service card they you go sign up. Read this site to catch up. The lisrt your are on is good to Nov 2007 you will need to take the April 2007 test if you don't get hired by then. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm from Beverly...I doubt I will get hired as 8 on the list. And the 94 could have been a lot better but oh well it was my first time. I just hate how there is a chance I could try to get on forever and never get on. How depressing.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Try asking someone in Beverly PD what they think the department will be doing in the future. They will have a rough idea how many people will be going within two years.

Don't be too bummed out. I was number 7 or 8 with a score of 98 on a PI list for Burlington in 1992. I would have been tied for last on the list until they made it for 10, then 12, then 15 and then 20 (politics). It grew to 21 people when someone won a bypass appeal. Everyone at the top was skipped over twice - once for a Mass academy trained person and once for a FL trained person. A bunch of people turned it down and I was eventually hired 4th out of that total list after a husband-wife team suddenly decided to leave.

People below me benefited from two people going to prison, four people going to other departments, at least one person not being able to pass the PT and a few people just deciding they could make more money in the real world.

You just never know - people retire, quit suddenly, die, get indicted, get fired, decide to lateral, get real jobs, etc...

Without knowing anything about Beverly right now I would say you aren't in a bad spot at all.



oneofayykind said:


> I'm from Beverly...I doubt I will get hired as 8 on the list. And the 94 could have been a lot better but oh well it was my first time. I just hate how there is a chance I could try to get on forever and never get on. How depressing.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Hope you are a Vet too.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Now what do you do?


You wait.


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

badogg88 said:


> Now what do you do?
> 
> You wait.


Prepare to stand by ](*,)


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

Just keep taking the test. Bluesamurai's suggestion of asking someone on the Beverly PD is probably the best thing you can do. They'll have some sort of idea when they'll be hiring again. 

You'll also need to find out if they have any intermittants waiting to get on. We've got 4 intermittants waiting to get on. The fourth guy has at least a 2-3 year wait.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

This is a big factor. We had 21 PI's at one time and it seemed the list would never run out. It took 4 years for me to get on FT but once they started getting past me the time between new hires shrunk quickly and the list was used up in no time. Again, you just never know.



NorwichAlum said:


> You'll also need to find out if they have any intermittants waiting to get on. We've got 4 intermittants waiting to get on. The fourth guy has at least a 2-3 year wait.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm not a vet unfortunately but I am a PI. And as for standing by...I guess that is all there is left to do.

Standing by.......


----------

